# New product for the store



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just finished making this a couple of days ago. I am now ready to start taking some orders if anyone is interested. This particular model is going to sell for $35.00, + tax. This model is made from two layers of 1000 denier coated cordura, 1/2" of foam, and micro fiber suede, heavy weight polypropylene webbing. This all made in house by myself. I hope that find that you might like to purchase one. The size of this one is 9" x 12". I do have plans to make them in several different colors. This is just the color that I chose to do first.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work Tim, are you planning on making any types of triangular pistol cases for different sized weapons?? I don't know if you remember the ones I brought my two guns over to you in but I need a few more like those, kinda shaped like a right triangle with a zipper up the long side and down the short side and folded along the third side. Strap handles are OK but I can live without them if need be.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I do have plans for those also. Just haven't had time to put the patterns together yet. Any suggestions? I will for sure listen. I might try to put one together next week. I am currently waiting on materials to finish up a bag for an AR15. I might have time to get to the smaller ones.


----------

